# Favorite Apple Watch Application



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

I know I'm REALLY late to the game with getting an Apple Watch, but I picked one up last year for health tracking. Anyways...what are your favorite Apple Watch applications? I wish Tesla had one withe complications that allowed you to precondition your car. That and be able to get into/drive your car with the watch (and no phone) are on my wish list. Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

https://github.com/dburkland/tesla_legacy_ios_shortcuts
It's not a AW specific app per say, but it does allow you to lock/unlock/trunk/frunk/chargeport/windows/etc with Siri. It works on just the iPhone too.

I also have Stats which *does* have an AW app which is pretty good. The complications only show rated/est range or battery percentage. But pressing it will bring up the UI to do most things, including turning on climate or pre-condition (though weirdly it's missing windows). I use the GitHub shortcuts though for the Siri commands instead of Stats (which also offers it - but again missing windows)


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

jmaddr said:


> https://github.com/dburkland/tesla_legacy_ios_shortcuts
> It's not a AW specific app per say, but it does allow you to lock/unlock/trunk/frunk/chargeport/windows/etc with Siri. It works on just the iPhone too.
> 
> I also have Stats which *does* have an AW app which is pretty good. The complications only show rated/est range or battery percentage. But pressing it will bring up the UI to do most things, including turning on climate or pre-condition (though weirdly it's missing windows). I use the GitHub shortcuts though for the Siri commands instead of Stats (which also offers it - but again missing windows)


That's interesting. Thanks! I haven't worked with shortcuts much, but do you should have the ability to rename/customize those commands, correct? Like "Actuate Trunk". I would prefer it to be "Open Trunk". I could make those changes myself, right?

Thanks for the insight, this is helpful. Hopefully Tesla will build an Apple Watch app, but at this rate, it doesn't look too promising.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> That's interesting. Thanks! I haven't worked with shortcuts much, but do you should have the ability to rename/customize those commands, correct? Like "Actuate Trunk". I would prefer it to be "Open Trunk". I could make those changes myself, right?


Yep. Just change the name of the shortcut to anything you want. Test it out with your phone first, then AW. Should work just fine. I added my vehicle's name in the middle of most commands.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

jmaddr said:


> https://github.com/dburkland/tesla_legacy_ios_shortcuts
> It's not a AW specific app per say, but it does allow you to lock/unlock/trunk/frunk/chargeport/windows/etc with Siri. It works on just the iPhone too.
> 
> I also have Stats which *does* have an AW app which is pretty good. The complications only show rated/est range or battery percentage. But pressing it will bring up the UI to do most things, including turning on climate or pre-condition (though weirdly it's missing windows). I use the GitHub shortcuts though for the Siri commands instead of Stats (which also offers it - but again missing windows)


Thanks for the mention @jmaddr, glad to hear the iOS shortcuts have been useful! @airj1012 if you have any issues with the shortcuts please let me know, always happy to help.

Dan


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

@dburkland , glad you are part of the community and your contributions. Great job on the shortcuts. I actually learned a bunch from the scripting.


----------



## SAronian (Apr 4, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> Anyways...what are your favorite Apple Watch applications?


The app "Stats for Tesla" has an Apple Watch complication that can do what you want. I like it for having Siri open the frunk as well as substituting for the iPhone when I forget to have it with me.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I like Commands for Tesla which has watch complications and Siri support


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Added a poll just in case, and maybe for someone's future use.


----------

